# My craft of the day...



## Photographiend (Jul 11, 2013)

Picked up a book for learning to draw Tinkerbell (something my daughter and I can work on together). 

This is the first exercise in the book. Finished it off with water colors.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 11, 2013)

fix those catchlights   joking. Great job.


----------



## Photographiend (Jul 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Photographiend (Jul 25, 2013)

The first lesson from the book "The Art of Drawing Dragons" 

The Art of Drawing Dragons, Mythological Beasts, and Fantasy Creatures: Discover Simple Step-by-Step Techniques for Drawing Fantastic Creatures of Folklore and Legend (The Collectors Series): Michael Dobrzycki: 9781600580123: Amazon.com: Books


----------

